# Der beste Horrorstreifen in unserer Jugend



## Independent (13. Dezember 2007)

Neulich waren wir wieder betrunken...ich und ein paar Kumpels. Da sind wir dann immer sehr rednerisch.
Diesmal ging es darum welcher Film uns in den Neunzigern am meisten Schaudern auf die Kuppen gezaubert hat. 

Also seit "Es" hasse ich Clowns und "Chucky" ist an meiner leichten Puppenphobie schuld. 

Naja jedenfalls sind wir auf keinen Nenner gekommen und waren uns so uneinig, dass sogar Freddy Krüger Alpträume gekriegt hätte (guter Witz an schlechter Stelle).

Welcher Film war euer schlimmster Alptraum?


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab für Stephen Kings "Es" gevoted ^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Ja, ES ist schon ganz schön...^^

die andern Filme fand ich, waren eher so ne mischung aus Horror und Komödie...
..für mich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (13. Dezember 2007)

Zu Friedhof der Kuscheltiere gibt es einen Film?hab nur das Buch gelesen und hm naja war nicht begeistert^^


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2007)

ich weiss nicht wieso aber ichmuss mich hier als kompletter feigling outen^^
mag keine horrorfilme /cast bubble /cast ruhestein


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Mögen, mögen, das is so ein relativer Begriff ^^


----------



## Lorille (13. Dezember 2007)

Ah, Chucky die Mörderpuppe! Der war zwar mehr lustig als gruselig aber trotzdem ein Klassiker!


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht wieso aber ichmuss mich hier als kompletter feigling outen^^
> mag keine horrorfilme /cast bubble /cast ruhestein





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Die warten auch im Gasthaus auf dich!!! ^^


----------



## Independent (13. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt ja noch massig andere gute Filme wie zb "Faces of Death(Doku)". Mir gings halt darum das
ich und meine Kumpels nur über diese Filme gegrübelt haben. 

Leute die zu dieser Zeit erwachsen waren, belächeln diese Filme warscheinlich aber wenn ihr so alt wie ich (+-22) seid, dann habt ihr die Dinger gerade mitgekriegt im besten Alter...also ziemlich jung.

Ich kann mich errinnern wie mein blöder Onkel mich mit 9 dazu gezwungen hat "Chucky" zu gucken. Ein Jahr voller Alpträume lagen vor mir...

Oder die blöde Schwester bei "Friedhof der Kuscheltiere". Die mit der Multiplen Sklerose...Das war Horror Leute!

Ich hab für "Friedhof" gevotet.


----------



## Leginior (13. Dezember 2007)

Hab für Chucky gewählt das mir heut noch manchmal leicht nen Schauer übern Rücken schlägt wenn ich ne Puppe sehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . 
Ich weis net aber ist Freddy Krüger net au ein Klassiker ? Sry weis das net mehr so genau und weis au net mehr wie der Film hies in dem er vorkommt .


----------



## Independent (13. Dezember 2007)

Das war Nightmare on Elm Street 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (13. Dezember 2007)

Keine ahnung, aber warum sind nicht mehr Klasiker aufgelistet? Diese Filme die aufgelistet sind find ich nich so "Horrormässig"

Wie wäre es zum Beispiel mit dem Hellraiser? (Die ersten Teile, die neueren sind ne Beleidigung)


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Von den aufgezählten 'Es'.
Die besten Alpträume bekomme ich aber von 'Gesichter des Todes' und 'Ghost Ship'.


----------



## Mondenkynd (14. Dezember 2007)

Freddy =)


----------



## Vreen (14. Dezember 2007)

dawn of the dead


----------



## Rabenbunt (14. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir war's "ES", ich konnte Clowns schon als Kind nicht leiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Dezember 2007)

OMG - Die sind alle schlecht! o_O

Zumindest in der "Horror"-Sicht. Aber ich hab für Halloween gestimmt. Hatte wenigstens die beste Musik.

*Ahmt die Halloweenmusik nach und schleicht sich davon*


----------



## Independent (14. Dezember 2007)

Naja Dawn of the Dead 78 hab ich halt echt vergessen! Hängt mich!


----------



## Huntara (14. Dezember 2007)

Friedhof der Kuscheltiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


guck ich immer noch gern


----------



## Ganieda (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab nicht abgestimmt, weil ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde alle kultig, vermissen tu ich noch Hellraiser, Exorzist, Carrie, ect. pp.

so long


----------



## Denji (KdV) (14. Dezember 2007)

Chucky einfach nur Geil^^


----------



## Thrawns (14. Dezember 2007)

Kenne keinen davon :x


----------



## Organasilver (15. Dezember 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Kenne keinen davon :x



Jungspund! Hebe dich hinweg, hier spricht das Alter!(Mit 21...verdammt, ich fühl mich sooo alt...)

Habe für ES gestimmt...der damls verdammt grusligste Horrorfilm aller Zeiten....aber finde das Buch noch schlimmer...davon krieg ich heute noch das schaudern...obwohl....das Bild, als Tim Curry als Pennywise den Kopf in den Nacken legt und mit diesem Raubtiergebis lacht....*schauder*


----------



## greaser666 (15. Dezember 2007)

eindeutig jason. aber den besten soundtrack hat immer noch petsematary....zumindest von den aufgelisteten


----------



## Gamerhenne (15. Dezember 2007)

ganz klar, "ES" und Stephen King haben meine "Jugend" geprägt. Er war damals einfach der beste um Horror zu schreiben. Die Verfilmung dahinter war noch sehr nah am Vorbild des Buches und dementsprechend gut.
Leider hat der Meister des Horrors bis heute nachgelassen und schreibt nicht mehr so horromäßig, sondern ist eher auf die Mystery/Psychoschiene übergelaufen.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (15. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab mir alle die Filme mal angesehen, Tante und so XD

Also, ich hab auch für "Es" gestimmt....Chucky find ich einfach eher als ne Komödie =)

Halloween finde ich bis Heute noch lächerlich. Der Micheal trägt ne Maske, wird immer getötet, und kommt auf die "Ach, hab mal wieder Bock die Maske aufzuziehen, geh ich einpaar killen" Art zurück. Sein Kopf wird abgehackt...ich komme mal wieder^^


----------



## Independent (15. Dezember 2007)

Sein Kopf wurde nicht abgehackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das war ein anderer mit seiner Maske (schlau der Kerl!).

Ich hab mir gerade wieder ES reingezogen. Meine Frage an die Leser des Buches:

Was ist ES? Woher kommt es und warum kommt es alle 30 Jahre immer wieder rauf zum töten? Fragen wurden alle nicht im Film beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (15. Dezember 2007)

Damals war es für mich  GANZ KLAR !Nightmare on Elm Street!

1... 2... Freddy kommt vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (16. Dezember 2007)

Independent schrieb:


> Sein Kopf wurde nicht abgehackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es kommt von ausserhalb (Nicht aus dem All, von ausserhalb...wird im buch auch nicht näher erklärt)
Und es kommt alle 28 (im buch) Jahre hervor, weil das sein natürlicher Rythmus ist...ist für ES wie ein Tag für uns Menschen....


----------



## Gwynny (17. Dezember 2007)

Für mich war damals "Es" das schlimmste. Ich hasse heute noch Clowns...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Thoor (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich zieh mir gern nen guten Horrorfilm mit Sinn rein, aber ich hasse so sinnloses"Folter-Schnetzel-Blutspritz-HarHar-Zombie-Brutalo-Massaker" Filme aka Saw und Hostel ich find die zum kotzen:/


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich zieh mir gern nen guten Horrorfilm mit Sinn rein, aber ich hasse so sinnloses"Folter-Schnetzel-Blutspritz-HarHar-Zombie-Brutalo-Massaker" Filme aka Saw und Hostel ich find die zum kotzen:/


Angst?

Ich finde das sind die Besten!


----------



## M°ýË (18. Dezember 2007)

Fande alle gut hab mich aber für Friedhof der Kuscheltiere entschieden^^


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Angst?
> 
> Ich finde das sind die Besten!



oO...da geb ich Dir absolut Recht!! Saw, Hostel das sind doch die besten Filme aller Zeiten und "Folter-Schnetzel-Blutspritz-HarHar-Zombie-Brutalo-Massaker" gehören für mich eher zur Kategorie wie Filme von Quentin Tarantino. Saw, man...das hat was mit Psyche zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (18. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> oO...da geb ich Dir absolut Recht!! Saw, Hostel das sind doch die besten Filme aller Zeiten und "Folter-Schnetzel-Blutspritz-HarHar-Zombie-Brutalo-Massaker" gehören für mich eher zur Kategorie wie Filme von Quentin Tarantino. Saw, man...das hat was mit Psyche zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was hat denn "Folter-Schnetzel-Blutspritz-HarHar-Zombie-Brutalo-Massaker" mit tarantino zu tun?


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> was hat denn "Folter-Schnetzel-Blutspritz-HarHar-Zombie-Brutalo-Massaker" mit tarantino zu tun?



Jetzt sag bloß Du kennst nit das Markenzeichen von Tarantino? oO

Ich betone mal auf "Blutspritz"....kleiner tip


----------



## cuddles 123 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hab Es gewählt. Finde Clowns einfach gruselig. Nightmare on Elm Street währe Nummer 2 aber Freddy ist einfach zu Sympatsch um gruselig zu sein.


----------



## Nofel (18. Dezember 2007)

Es. Zumindest ist es der einzige an den ich mich noch komplett erinnere.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Dezember 2007)

Also der beste war meiner Meinung Nightmare.
Aber Es hatte damals den größten Hype, jeder hat darüber geredet.
Und vor Chucky hatte ich wohl die größte Angst, obwohl ich von der Reihe nur Chucky und seine Braut vor einem Jahr oder so gesehen hab.


----------



## Deathtroll (18. Dezember 2007)

ich hab chucky gewählt ^^

meine mutter konnte ich immer aus dem haus jagen wenn ein Film von Freddy Kruger im fernseh lief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (18. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Jetzt sag bloß Du kennst nit das Markenzeichen von Tarantino? oO
> 
> Ich betone mal auf "Blutspritz"....kleiner tip




ich verstehe es immer noch nicht,
was genau hat tarantino damit zu tun?


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich verstehe es immer noch nicht,
> was genau hat tarantino damit zu tun?



Mensch Vreeensche, Tarantino ist doch bekannt für Filme wie Kill Bill oder From Dusk Till Dawn als Beispiel mal genannt, das in so "Metzlerszenen" immer imens viel Blut spritzt, so viel Blut kann ein Mensch gar nicht haben. Das meinte ich damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vreen (18. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Mensch Vreeensche, Tarantino ist doch bekannt für Filme wie Kill Bill oder From Dusk Till Dawn als Beispiel mal genannt, das in so "Metzlerszenen" immer imens viel Blut spritzt, so viel Blut kann ein Mensch gar nicht haben. Das meinte ich damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kill bill, okay da spritz im ersten teil etwas blut bei der gasthausszene, aber auch nur in schwarz weiss,
und from dusk till dawn ist nicht von tarantino.
also ich finds schon etwas übertrieben tarantino als splatterregisseur zu bezeichnen, 4 rooms, jackie brown und pulp fiction haben fast keine gewaltszenen, also da gibts noch ganz andere.


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> kill bill, okay da spritz im ersten teil etwas blut bei der gasthausszene, aber auch nur in schwarz weiss,
> und from dusk till dawn ist nicht von tarantino.
> also ich finds schon etwas übertrieben tarantino als splatterregisseur zu bezeichnen, 4 rooms, jackie brown und pulp fiction haben fast keine gewaltszenen, also da gibts noch ganz andere.



tarantino ist aber bekannt für "diese" szenen, das ist nun mal so.

dusk till dawn war er der autor, sowie teil 2 und 3 der ausführende, bzw. leitende produzent. sowie auch hostel gibt es im keller in dem leerstehenden gebäude eine seiner berühmten szenen. 

und wo hab ich denn tarantino als splatterregisseur bezeichnet?
ach und, abgesehen davon splatterregisseur: ja, hostel und fr. d.t.d. werden als splatterfilme/produzente bezeichnet. 

les dir mal wiki durch, dann weißt auch du mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vreen (18. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> tarantino ist aber bekannt für "diese" szenen, das ist nun mal so.
> 
> dusk till dawn war er der autor, sowie teil 2 und 3 der ausführende, bzw. leitende produzent. sowie auch hostel gibt es im keller in dem leerstehenden gebäude eine seiner berühmten szenen.
> 
> ...




ich weiss mehr,
tarantino ist nicht der regisseur von hostel sondern eli roth


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich weiss mehr,
> tarantino ist nicht der regisseur von hostel sondern eli roth



och vreen, was wird das? ein thread mit: ich hab recht und du nicht? 

les dir noch mal unter wiki auch den zweiten satz durch, nicht nur den ersten.....

ich zitiere:

Hostel ist ein US-amerikanischer Splatterfilm von Eli Roth. Produzent ist unter anderem der amerikanische Regisseur Quentin Tarantino.

so, extra für dich und jetzt hast du ehrenvolle aufgabe mit anderen buffedmitgliedern zu diskutieren, denn ich gehe jetzt on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. tschööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vreen (18. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> och vreen, was wird das? ein thread mit: ich hab recht und du nicht?
> 
> les dir noch mal unter wiki auch den zweiten satz durch, nicht nur den ersten.....
> 
> ...




tut mir leid, aber ich weiss mehr darüber als du,
daran ändert auch wiki nichts.
tarantino hat erst nach der produktion von hostel desagt ich produzier den mit, damit sein name auf die plakate kommt,
gut ist das für beide seiten.
tarantino, der nach kill bill ausser einen halben film in zusammenarbeit mit robert rodriguez nichts mehr gemacht hat bleibt im gesprach,
und hostel profitiert vom bekanntheitsgrad des "produzenten", da tarantino einfach sehr bekannt ist.
tarantino hat mit hostel im prinzip nichts zu tun,
daher ist es auch banane etwas als typisch für jemanden zu bezeichnen, was er nicht geschaffen hat.

okay, wenn du dann *on* bist muss ich wohl mit den anderen weiter diskutieren,
vielleicht kommt ja noch wer der mehr kann als wikipedia nachbeten


----------



## NynJahrio (18. Dezember 2007)

Stephen Kings "es" auf jedenfall

ich liebe den Film, das buch und Stephen King^^


Greetz


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> tut mir leid, aber ich weiss mehr darüber als du,
> daran ändert auch wiki nichts.
> tarantino hat erst nach der produktion von hostel desagt ich produzier den mit, damit sein name auf die plakate kommt,
> gut ist das für beide seiten.
> ...



na komm mal wieder runter vreensche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

ich verlass mich auf wiki und du dich auf andere quellen. vielleicht kann man sich so einigen. bringt doch nichts aufeinander rumzuhacken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achso, sorry, aber "vreensche" gefällt mir besser als vreen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> na komm mal wieder runter vreensche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sag mal Huntara, zu dem "rumhacken"... kennst du Thront?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sag mal Huntara, zu dem "rumhacken"... kennst du Thront?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*lach mich gerade weg*, sry, aber thront ist halt *überleg*....den kann ich nit ernst nehmen, sagen wirs so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vreen (18. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> na komm mal wieder runter vreensche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





ich hab aber recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich hab aber recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na gut, aber nur wenn ich dich für alle zeiten vreensche nennen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (21. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab ja letztens wieder ES gesehen (Ich liebe diese Kleinstadt-Suburb-Idylle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ich muss sagen
seitdem ich Tim Curry(ES) in Scary Movie 2 gesehen hab, kann ich den Clown gar nicht mehr ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Um nochmal auf Terentino zu sprechen zu kommen:

Siehe seinen Film "Death Proof" - Insgesammt ein scheiß Film, aber der Autounfall wurde so gut gemacht, dass Terentino sogar eine Auszeichnung direkt für Splatterszenen bekommen hat.

Nur als Tipp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (21. Dezember 2007)

Du meinst diese Szene mit dem Autoreifen, der das Gesicht touchiert? Ja, die war geil^^ Und ich behaupte immer noch, das ES das schlimmste is, was an Horrorfilmen je gekommen ist...kanns immer noch net so wirklich schauen...


----------



## Huntara (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf Terentino zu sprechen zu kommen:
> 
> Siehe seinen Film "Death Proof" - Insgesammt ein scheiß Film, aber der Autounfall wurde so gut gemacht, dass Terentino sogar eine Auszeichnung direkt für Splatterszenen bekommen hat.
> 
> ...



Huch, selbst das wusste ich nicht mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Hat denn jemand schon mal Hostel 2 gesehen? Soll der gut sein? Überleg gerade ob ich mir den antun soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Independent (21. Dezember 2007)

Guck dir den an. Der ist gut und intelligent gemacht!

2Girls1Cup


----------



## Haxxler (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab für Halloween gestimmt. Finde eigentlich alle Halloween teile gut. Bis auf den mit Busta Rhymes. OMG -.- Find auch das Remake von Rob Zombie gut. Is halt bissl härter aber hat was.


PS: Bitte NICHT Faces of Death in die Horrorfilmecke schieben. Der hat da nix verloren. Ich würde nie einen richtig guten Horrofilm mit so ner ****** vergleichen.


----------



## Tahiria (21. Dezember 2007)

Chucky die Mörderpuppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (21. Dezember 2007)

Eine Frage an die Bayern:

Warum denkt ihr alle, dass es "Ees [äs]" ausgesprochen wird? Es macht mich IRRE! Es heist "ES"..wie im englischen "It" und "Es" wird auch [ess] ausgesprochen. Ihr fragt euch warum geht der Kerl so ab?

..weil es mich aufregt. Jeder hier in Bayern den ich in den letzten 7 Jahren kennengelernt hab, denk es wird "Ees" ausgesprochen. Da knallt mein Kopf dann immer auf die Tischkante. Ich meine sie können mir nichtmal den Grund für den sprachlichen Aus**hiss nennen.

Ahh..


----------



## gargoylis (30. Dezember 2007)

schade das mein horrorfilm net mit im vote ist.


den krassesten streifen den ich gesehen hab war "Dirty Dancing"......wenn der läuft bekomm ich angstzustände.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamforce (30. Dezember 2007)

Mein lieblingsfilm, auch wenn er nicht gruselich war, ist immer noch: Freddy vs. Jason... muahahaha! Den gucke ich immer gerne.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (2. Januar 2008)

bin für Hellraiser - zumindest Teil 1-3 waren mal echt klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (2. Januar 2008)

Tanz der Teufel.


----------

